# بالونات لجميع المناسبات "غاز الهيليوم"



## ضيافة المملكة (8 يناير 2012)

صبآأإآأإآإآحكم//مسآأإآأإآإآءكم بالخير ..




إليكم ....

غاز الهيليوووووم الرائع ينفخ البالونات الغاز الخفيف الذي يجعل البالونات تطير تطييييير 


ممكن نستخدم بالونات الهيليوم في أشياء كثير

ممكن نستخدمها في الحفلات وأعياد الميلاد والمهرجانات وجميع المناسبات

ممكن تتوزع في الحفلات على الأطفال :happy: :happy: :Clap: :Clap:

وما تتصوروا كيف فرحة الأطفال بها اذا كانت معبأة بغاز الهيليوم

تنسيق باقات من بالونات الهيليوم لتصبح أشكال جميلة ورائعة تتناسب مع جميع مناسباتكم

لدينا بالونات مطاطية بألوان وأشكال مختلفة 

كما لدينا بالونات قصديرية ذات الأشكال المختلفة كالقلوب و الورود:hearts1: :hearts1: :h27: :h27:

كما يمكننا عمل الديكورات الخاصة بالبالونات للحفلات والأعراس والمناسبات

وهذي بعض الصور الحديثة 

ألتقطها أثناء تغطيتنا لطلبية أحد الملاعب الرياضية في عنيزة ..



















































































































































​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (8 يناير 2012)

*رد: بالونات لجميع المناسبات "غاز الهيليوم"*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## ضيافة المملكة (9 يناير 2012)

*رد: بالونات لجميع المناسبات "غاز الهيليوم"*

ربنا يوفقك ,,
يسلموا على المرور .


----------



## ضيافة المملكة (11 يناير 2012)

*رد: بالونات لجميع المناسبات "غاز الهيليوم"*

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم ..


----------



## ضيافة المملكة (17 يناير 2012)

*رد: بالونات لجميع المناسبات "غاز الهيليوم"*

لا إلة إلا الله محمد رسولا الله ..


----------



## ضيافة المملكة (24 يناير 2012)

*رد: بالونات لجميع المناسبات "غاز الهيليوم"*

سبحان الله وبحمدة .. سبحان الله العظيم .


----------



## ضيافة المملكة (27 يناير 2012)

*رد: بالونات لجميع المناسبات "غاز الهيليوم"*

اللهم صلِ على محمد وعلى آلة وصحبة أجمعين ..


----------

